# Big head powder



## KevinR (30/1/14)

Hi 
Have some copper tun big head powder. Instructions say mix I teaspoon in .25 cup of water allow to stand for 24 hours and add to brew. But it doesn't say when. Do I add it to the boil, after the boil when I add the yeast or when ferm is complete just before bottle ing?

Kev


----------



## Yob (30/1/14)

What is it? What's it made from?


----------



## KevinR (30/1/14)

Have no ideaYob. Doesn't say on the packet .

Kev


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/1/14)

Feed it to the bloke who sold it to you.

Well made beers dont need magic powders to give you good head.

In saying that, I knew this stripper once....


----------



## KevinR (30/1/14)

Figgerd someone would come up with that comment. Problem is it don,t help much.
Kev


----------



## Florian (30/1/14)

Sounds like it's geared towards the kit market, so add it to the fermenter. Probably doesn't matter when during fermentation - or when not.


----------



## Yob (30/1/14)

I wouldn't use it mate, beer 'shouldnt' need it and without knowing what it is... 

I'd think it harmless, but you know.. What is it? I do like knowing what's in my beer too...


----------



## yum beer (30/1/14)

You don't need it.
Throw it away.
Let correct procedure , temperature and sanitising be your head helper.

just for the record, head makes no difference to beers flavour. Best lagers have no head.


----------



## KevinR (30/1/14)

Think you are right made fof k&k. Thats what im'e doing at the moment but going through the steps for OG. I think the material is there for a good head. I will experement with carb levels. Don't think im'e priming enough, not a lot of gas activity in the glass

Kev


----------



## Maheel (30/1/14)

did they freeze dry this stuff so you can just add water ?

and i am not sure why you would drink flat "no carb" beer ?

may as well drink the dregs from old stubbies of XXXX the next day after a party... sick as....


----------



## Bribie G (30/1/14)

I remember in the UK you could get heading liquid that I guess was similar. Never used it.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (30/1/14)

Is it just me or does that look funny. Australia's first no carb beer?

Just saying.


----------



## thedragon (30/1/14)

I brought something similar from G&G back in the day. No idea what is in it. 

Only ever used it once. Didn't notice any difference. 

The instructions on the packet I have says to add it a couple of days before bottling.


----------



## jyo (31/1/14)

Not sure if this is the same stuff, but some information from here- http://beersmith.com/blog/2008/06/25/enhancing-beer-head-retention-for-home-brewers/


_*Heading Agents*_
_Homebrew shops sell a variety of additives, usually under the generic title heading agent. Some are intended to be added at bottling time, while others need to be added at the end of the boil. Follow the instructions included with the agent to determine what is required. Many heading agents are derived from an enzyme called pepsin that is derived from pork._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/14)

Bacon Beer


----------



## Yob (31/1/14)

KevinR said:


> Kev


if you want to make a nice creamy head, even in K&K.. add dry wheat malt, it does fecking wonders for the head of a beer..

Most of the grain bills I use have a component of wheat.. and all the Kits I did had a bit as well..

in fact, SWMBO recently asked me to do a kit brew for her, no grains at all, I put a kilo of DME and a half kilo of Dry Wheat malt in it and it has a lovely lacing head all the way to the bottom of the glass.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## KevinR (31/1/14)

Thanks folkes. Don't mind a beer with my roast pork. But not in the glass together(yuck).I have a can coopers liquid light malt and a can of morgans liquid wheat malt, I will do somthing with those. Anyone recomend a hop bill.
Kev


----------



## Black n Tan (31/1/14)

it is made from kelp.


----------



## BottloBill (31/1/14)

Yep seaweed folks


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/1/14)

I know of a Micro that uses this routinely:
Biofoam*®* is a purified form of propylene glycol alginate (PGA) derived from brown marine algae (Phaeophycaeae) developed and manufactured exclusively for use as a beer foam stabiliser. Its surface-active orientation of the molecule along with other 'foam positive' material (protein, hops and oligosaccharides) not only promotes foam production but also stabilises the foam against collapse by 'foam negative' materials.
Nev


----------



## Gelding (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> . Best lagers have no head.


bollox.


----------



## manticle (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> Best lagers have no head.


Really?


----------



## mckenry (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> You don't need it.
> Throw it away.
> Let correct procedure , temperature and sanitising be your head helper.
> 
> just for the record, head makes no difference to beers flavour. Best lagers have no head.


From BJCP. These are the best lagers IMHO. All have good head. What do you consider the best lagers?


3A. Vienna Lager
*Appearance:* Light reddish amber to copper color. Bright clarity. *Large, off-white, persistent head.*


3B. Oktoberfest
*Appearance:* Dark gold to deep orange-red color. Bright clarity, with *solid, off-white, foam stand*


2B. Bohemian Pilsener
*Appearance:* Very pale gold to deep burnished gold, brilliant to very clear, with a *dense, long-lasting, creamy white head*.


----------



## Gelding (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> just for the record, head makes no difference to beers flavour. Best lagers have no head.


somebody please also add to the record there is more to beer than just flavour.

he'll start going on about Urquell now....


----------



## mje1980 (31/1/14)

I thought that was a little odd too. I'd imagine it'd be hard to find a good euro lager without a nice head myself.

Care to expand ??


----------



## indica86 (31/1/14)

Perhaps big head does not come from a good Lager, maybe an IPA is better??


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/14)

Or stri......


----------



## yum beer (31/1/14)

Budvar, IMO the best lager on the market....pours and holds bugger all head. Plenty of others in the same boat, from experience as many without as there is with. And yes Urquell is one of them without.

Was not trying to say that 'all' the best lagers have no head, just pointing out that there are plenty that don't.


----------



## Batz (31/1/14)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I know of a Micro that uses this routinely:
> Biofoam*®* is a purified form of propylene glycol alginate (PGA) derived from brown marine algae (Phaeophycaeae) developed and manufactured exclusively for use as a beer foam stabiliser. Its surface-active orientation of the molecule along with other 'foam positive' material (protein, hops and oligosaccharides) not only promotes foam production but also stabilises the foam against collapse by 'foam negative' materials.
> Nev


Yumbo. :blink:


----------



## Linford (31/1/14)

Yob said:


> if you want to make a nice creamy head, even in K&K.. add dry wheat malt, it does fecking wonders for the head of a beer..
> 
> Most of the grain bills I use have a component of wheat.. and all the Kits I did had a bit as well..
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/1/14)

Batz said:


> Yumbo. :blink:


Yes they are not that good at making beers without added help :blink:
Process control is what counts,as you would know.
Nev


----------



## Gelding (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> Budvar, IMO the best lager on the market....pours and holds bugger all head. .


right.


----------



## Gelding (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> Budvar, IMO the best lager on the market....pours and holds bugger all head.



oh, you meant the light...

right..


----------



## manticle (31/1/14)

yum beer said:


> Budvar, IMO the best lager on the market....pours and holds bugger all head. Plenty of others in the same boat, from experience as many without as there is with. And yes Urquell is one of them without.
> 
> Was not trying to say that 'all' the best lagers have no head, just pointing out that there are plenty that don't.


Well the draught Budějovický Budvar that I regularly drink has a nice head - as does the draught kruscovice and trumer that I've enjoyed many times.

Also had bottled and draught urquell with white moussy head.

Maybe a lot of dirty glassware where you live.


----------



## HBHB (31/1/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nrDP3c_5rPQ

Want head? Grab some Briess Carapils and have a crack at crafting your beer instead. It's not a big time or money investment. You'll never look back.

Steep some carapils in hot water, do a small boil up and go play.

I'll take mine with head thanks. Pic is an Octoberfest.

Martin


----------



## yum beer (1/2/14)

Had a glass of Budvar last evening, dumped it straight into a headstart glass.....yes a clean one.....
had a nice head resembling the nice promo shot above for about 1 minute, by mouthfull 3 the head was gone, no lacing...still tasted like tears of an angel.

I don't get why everybody feels the need to defend the head...its a fact of life, not all beer has head and its not always the fault of the glass.


----------



## manticle (1/2/14)

I had 3 cans of bud in pint glasses this afternoon and all had head formation and retention. It's not about defending head (although I like it) it's that statements like 'best lagers have no head' are sheer bollocks.


----------



## yum beer (2/2/14)

Sorry to have caused such as stir, all I was trying to do was give some reassurance to a new brewer that he didn't need to worry about head on his brews.

It seems a poorly worded and probably rushed statement has caused a lot more drama than was ever intended.

As a side Manticle; how does the Budvar in the can compare to the bottled product, it seems to be cheaper to buy in cans...not that I get that chance too often.
Where do you get draft, may need to chase one in Melbourne when there next.


----------



## The Village Idiot (2/2/14)

Head is good.


----------



## manticle (2/2/14)

yum beer said:


> As a side Manticle; how does the Budvar in the can compare to the bottled product, it seems to be cheaper to buy in cans...not that I get that chance too often.
> Where do you get draft, may need to chase one in Melbourne when there next.


I've found most of the euro cans I've tried to be quite good - definitely fresher tasting than bottled. Same with the budvar. I do get more corn/dms from budvar than other czech pilsners and this remains in the canned variety.

Beer deluxe has had it on tap for a while - at $11 a pint, I think it is probably too good a seller for them to take out of rotation any time soon (especially with this weather). There is also a czech slovak restaurant in Collingwood which used to be called Koliba and is now called taste of Europe. I haven't been since they changed the name (still focused on Eastern European cuisine and I think still same owners) but they had budvar and Kruscovice on tap - 250, 500 or 1000mL for not a lot of money.

I walked past a czech/slovak place in North Melbourne the other day that I hope to check (pun not intentional) out soon. I'm guessing they might have it too.


----------



## yum beer (2/2/14)

Cheers Manticle
Have to agree, euro lagers that I have tried in cans seem to be a little fresher tasting.


----------

